# '90 240 automatic question



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

What will it take to convert a auto trans to a manuel on this year. Going to a SR20DET engine?? Anyone?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

save yourself some time and get yourself a front clip.


----------

